# Deer dog tracking rates



## davis211

Hi Guys,
Just curious, how much to you normally charge for use of your deer tracking dog?  I know it depends on several different circumstances (like driving distance) but I would really like some input.
Thanks.


----------



## rip18

I've never charged a thing.  *But if I didn't have one, I'd sure be willing to pay someone to bring their dog to find a deer for me! *  I have found some gas money on the seat of my truck or gone back & hunted with folks though.  With today's diesel prices, I'd seriously have to consider asking for some money if I drove very far (fifty cents a mile?).  

Of course my wife says that I ain't very smart for never charging folks who have gotten me out of bed at all times of night to go help them find their deer (and often help them drag it out & clean it), and never charging them...   And she is usually right.


----------



## davis211

same here, I've never charged anyone and usually end up driving 50 miles or so round trip - most calls come in about 10:00pm and I'm up til 12am or so.


----------



## brownhounds

I paid a guy from Gainesville 100 dollars last year.  He had to drive 40 miles to meet me, and he had a good dog.  It was worth it.


----------



## poolman67

when I had dogs nothing I was happy to see the deer recovered,and to help others.


----------



## hookedonbass

I paid a $100 dollars last year and the guy probably drove 20 miles round trip. I would have paid $100 just to watch that dog work. He was something else!


----------



## zzweims

I charge $50 at a local hunting club, but the price automatically doubles if the call comes in after 9:30 pm


----------



## Luke0927

zzweims said:


> I charge $50 at a local hunting club, but the price automatically doubles if the call comes in after 9:30 pm



good to see you post over here ZZ....(same Luke from over at GDF)...if im ever down at Sandersville and need a dog i may give you a call...i thought about trying to make one of my shorthairs track but decided against it.


----------



## zzweims

Luke0927 said:


> good to see you post over here ZZ....(same Luke from over at GDF)...if im ever down at Sandersville and need a dog i may give you a call...i thought about trying to make one of my shorthairs track but decided against it.




Why? Shorthairs make good deer dogs.  Very easy to train.  And I have never found that deer tracking interfered with bird hunting at all.  Smart dogs know the difference.


----------



## Luke0927

zzweims said:


> Why? Shorthairs make good deer dogs.  Very easy to train.  And I have never found that deer tracking interfered with bird hunting at all.  Smart dogs know the difference.



Thats what i was thinking if your teaching them to track blood...it wouldn't be the same as running deer i just didn't want to mix it...i have one dog that is just a hunting dog that's not registered so i can't breed him or trail him i have thought about doing it.


----------

